# Auto renew fishing license option?



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Is there a reason why the division doesn't allow you to set up an automatic renewal for your fishing license? It seems more money would be generated by not allowing the licenses to lapse at all. Went fishing this Saturday and realized my license had been expired for quite some time, an auto-renew option would sure be nice.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

You can buy multi year licenses now and get a little discount when you do--maybe look at this option instead


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Airborne said:


> You can buy multi year licenses now and get a little discount when you do--maybe look at this option instead


That works until you haven't purchased one in 3 or 4 years or whatever they will sell you and it expires because you don't pay any attention to the expiration date.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what happens when your license expires in the phone app, hope it tells me when it does. But you can buy the license online through the site, then import it into the app and import your walk in access number too. Makes it handy when the DNR officers ask to check your license, plus you can get a license and get fishing in 5 minutes as long as there's cell coverage.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Airborne said:


> You can buy multi year licenses now and get a little discount when you do--maybe look at this option instead


A VERY little discount.

$5 for 5 years. That doesn't even keep up with inflation.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Jedidiah said:


> I'm not sure what happens when your license expires in the phone app, hope it tells me when it does. But you can buy the license online through the site, then import it into the app and import your walk in access number too. Makes it handy when the DNR officers ask to check your license, plus you can get a license and get fishing in 5 minutes as long as there's cell coverage.


Yes, it turns red shortly before it expires.



Dodger said:


> A VERY little discount.
> 
> $5 for 5 years. That doesn't even keep up with inflation.


If the price of a license doesn't increase during those 5 years it more than keeps up with inflation. Someone who buys 5 licenses pays $5 more than you would. And you can wait until they propose another increase and buy 5 years at the current rate and not be affected by the increase for 5 years.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## ColdWaterCoord (Jun 19, 2012)

All,

I just wanted to pass along a little information regarding the automatic renewal of a fishing or hunting license. This topic was discussed by the DWR and was certainly a desired thing, however, federal banking rules require a level of security to protect credit card information which makes this option way too expensive to offer at this time. With all the credit card hacks that have occurred at major stores lately, you can see why we were reluctant to move into this arena.

Paul Birdsey
Coldwater Sportfish Coordinator
Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you for that insight Paul. Much appreciated. Just one more example of how a simple solution turns out to be not so simple after all.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a simple reminder. Every year I buy myself a birthday present.:mrgreen:
It is really that simple.


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there really much need for people to buy a license and fish within 5 mins? I have been absent minded a time or two, but really it seems odd. Do these fisher persons travel with rod and tackle box at all times and suddenly get coaxed into fishing on a whim? Seems to me that the speed and accessibility would promote skirting the license purchase until the last possible minute...as the DNR officer pulls up.

What really needs to be reviewed is how non-residents receive free annual fishing licenses with their big game permit. These license have a start date of when results are posted but cannot be retrieved, printed, or given a temp license or # until all tags are shipped out. So the licensee must wait for them to be mailed out at the end of June. This makes the license an 11 month license and the previous year's tag/ fishing license expires at the draw results post date too. I know they say you can stop by a wildlife headquarters office but that is tough to hit business hours when you are a weekend warrior, such as myself. It has fouled me up two years straight while trekking up to June scout camp with the boys.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

If you get a fishing license with a non-resident tag, I'd be willing to bet that you can import it into the phone app as soon as you get the results via email. You should try it and let us know.


----------

